# Herd Protection Question



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Today I had a new situation occur.

We had a young goat kid a single buckling. We were not present when this happened - it occurred fairly quickly with a doe that was about a week early.

This was late in the day, temps were about freezing, and in spite of having access to stalls, the doe had her kid out in the pasture.

Our two LGD's, both Great Pyrs, surrounded the buckling, laid down, and would not let the goats near it.

I was in the area getting our chickens up for the night and I heard them bark in a tone that I would describe as possessive. I came over to take a look and saw the two laying down quietly and our 6 does about 40 yards away - acting like all was normal. So, I went back to the chickens. Again I heard the dogs bark in the same tone. I came over - and everything looked the same. I ask the dogs 'What's going on?' and one of them moves so I can see the buckling-and the buckling bellows a bit. 

I go into the pasture, gather up the buckling, put him in a stall, and go figure out who the mother is. I bring her into the stall, but the male LGD would not leave the stall. It was all I could do to get him out dragging him. The Mama took over her Mama duties - and has been a perfect mother since isolating them.

The male LGD continued to be very possessive by being aggressive towards the other does that came into the barn hallway. He didn't hurt any of them, but was very direct.

I put everyone into their respective stalls, and all quieted down for the night - with the LGD's on watch in the pasture. 

I've never seen this behavior in him before. Once before we had a doe kid two bucklings out on pasture and the two LGD's flanked the mother by 20 ft. and allowed her to tend to her business. This time they took control completely protecting the single kid not allowing any of the goats near.

In the end, I think they did their jobs well: They protected the kid, kept him warm on a freezing late afternoon, and made enough of a commotion to get my attention to come over and take control.

How do you see this? I'd like to know if I can have them trained better, or do I need to be trained better to make sure the next time goes smoother.

Thanks as always for your insight.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Wonders if the dog(s) 'forced' the doe away from her kid....or if she 'abandoned' it and the dogs took over? Just a thought.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

In my opinion, they did their job, and did it very well indeed!:goodjob:
Extra rations for them tonight, they saved the Bucklings life most likely, and made you aware of the situation, in the best way they could.
Now, had they been aggressive toward you, that would be cause for alarm. 
They kept the baby warm, protected it, and did allow the mother in, when you said so. They sound like wonderful dogs.
Maybe a tad over protective, but I personally would rather have that, than have them simply ignore the situation, and loose the Baby.
Good job Doggies!!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

DenMac I think you have exceptional dogs. Who cares why they protected that buckling. The fact that they did is good enough for me, especially since they called you out to take over and set things up the way they think it should be. 

If I were to speculate, I would suspect a little discomfort in the dam that was demonstrated in some pawing of the ground that those dogs saw as potentially harmful to that kid.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm with Hercsmama, I think they did a very good job. I've seen Batt attend births that occurred "out in the woods" too. He just lays down about 20 ft away and doesn't allow anyone or anything to interfere. He isn't aggressive towards me, but he does keep his "eye" on me. As soon as the baby(s) is born, they immediately fall under his protection...period. I'd say something happened that mama wondered off, and they just did their job.

Good Job!


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Here we are on day three and our LGD, Briscoe, keeps a close watch on his new bud - Iceman.
It's awful cute to watch.


----------

